# General > Politics >  By elections

## piratelassie

5 by elections took place in Scotland this week, all won by the SNP. No mention of the results by the BBC. Just thought it worth a mention.

----------


## theone

The BBC clearly 'mentioned' it. http://www.bbc.com/news/uk-scotland-...itics-33815903

----------


## piratelassie

Why do you use a quote from Hitler?




> The BBC clearly 'mentioned' it. http://www.bbc.com/news/uk-scotland-...itics-33815903

----------


## theone

> Why do you use a quote from Hitler?


Because I don't like the confusion between Patriotism and Nationalism.

----------


## piratelassie

Nationalism is simply pride in your country and it's culture



> Because I don't like the confusion between Patriotism and Nationalism.

----------


## theone

> Nationalism is simply pride in your country and it's culture


So said Hitler.

QED.

----------


## rob murray

> So said Hitler.
> 
> QED.


ein reich ein volk ein f........and the geezer wasnt even German eh !!!

----------

